# What are compatible with Jellyfish?



## hicsuntdrac0nis (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a jellyfish from jellyfishart.com

I want to get another invertebrate for the tank that can eat the extra brine shrimp that build up on the bottom

Can the following animals eat brine shrimp and will they harm my jellies ? 
. Sea urchins
. Sea stars
. Brittle stars
. Cuttlefish


Any suggestions that will meet these criteria ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Why not just get a CUC (Clean Up Crew) Consisting of Shrimp, Snails, hermits, the Urchin is ok, so are the Sea Stars.


----------



## hicsuntdrac0nis (Sep 27, 2012)

i didn't even think about getting a shrimp but thats a good idea . i have a hermit crab and a snail but they are really boring . so you think the sea urchin and a star would help ?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The Urchin, will if you can keep him on the bottom of the tank. If there are rocks for him to crawl around on, he'll more than likely take the high road, like the Sea Star. They are options. Don't know what size tank we are talking about here , but, there are a bunch of different snails to get, and just one, usually doesn't cut it. Same with hermits, with the correct amount, they will demolish the waste at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Any urchin with short spines will be the best bet to reduce the chance of it snagging the jelly. You can throw in mollies to feed the jelly since mollies can live in saltwater and they are only a buck and you wont have to worry about scooping them out after 10 minutes of feeding and its more natural since they catch fish in the wild.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I think Jellyfish are a cold temp animal.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Jellyfish for sale - Small Moon Jellyfish | Moon Jellyfish

2 inch diameter bell. Aurelia aurita—lab cultured, tank raised. Temperature range: 72ºF-76ºF (22ºC-25ºC


----------

